# Gilly and the Crew Due in Two!



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

I am wrapping up kidding season finally. My last three girls are due in two weeks. Okanogan Oberhaslis Regina, OnionCkObers Got2B Ivy and Okanogan Oberhaslis Gilly. 

Regina is due first with a due date of 6/21. Ivy is due next on 6/23 and last but not least Gilly is due 6/24. 

Regina and Gilly are FFs and Ivy is a seasoned doe. I am guessing Ivy and Gilly will have twins kidred::kidred::kidred::kidblue and Regina will have a single kidred. Anyone want to guess how many and gender?

The first picture is of Regina (she was just shaved, so that's why her color is off a bit...)
Second picture is of Ivy
Third picture is of Gilly


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I love guessing.  Twin bucks, single doe, single buck. But I'll hope for all does if that's what you are hoping for.


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

MylieD said:


> I love guessing.  Twin bucks, single doe, single buck. But I'll hope for all does if that's what you are hoping for.


Yes, please pray for doesray:. So far we have had six boys and two surviving girls (the other two were miscarried due to traumatic events). Need a few more girlies...


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

*Just a few more days!*

Well the girls are getting closer. Everybody just got their kidding clips and are looking good! Now the wait begins, in earnest. Saturday is Regina's big day:clap:, Ivy's got Monday, and Gilly is Tuesday... Our yearly family reunion is Thursday-Sunday. Who thinks they will all bunch up and kid during that time?! I have noticed our girls like to kid on the weekend...On the other hand someone mentioned that their Obers go 154 days....Hmmmm.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hopefully they will go on time.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good luck , happy kidding and may the buck fairy pass you by :stars:
:kidred::rose::kidred::rose::kidred:


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

*Regina Kidded!!*

Welcome OnionCkObers Regina Rose! Regina kidded today at 3:50pm with a single doeling:kidred::stars:. She had a *VERY *quick labor and delivery (45 min. from losing plug to fluffy doeling. Only 15 minutes of contractions!). Both mother and baby are doing great. "Rosie" weighed 7.5 pounds. Regina is an excellent mama (you would never guess she is a first timer!). Congratulations Alpha (proud Daddy) on :kidred: #2 and 100% girls!

Here are few pictures of them.
Last two pictures are of "Eden" the faithful Catahoula guard dog watching over her newest charge.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Congrats on a beautiful girl! Quick kiddings are the best....sounds like Alpha is a keeper, he was blessed by the doe fairy


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Gorgeous babies !!!!! Congrats


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Aww what a cutie. And i love the dog!


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

*Ivy kidded!*

Ivy kidded this afternoon at 12:00 pm. It's a single:kidblue:. Both mom and baby are doing well. He has looong legs. Anyone want a good packer prospect? He weighed a healthy 13 pounds! Ivy is enjoying her "mommy time". Just have Gilly left to go. Please ray: for a doeling:kidred:. I am thinking more along the lines of a single now.

This is just me thinking out loud: Scrambles (the daddy to Ivy's buckling), has only thrown boys (so far, 3/3). 10+ pound boys. If Ivy looked that big with a single, Gilly is nowhere near that big. Scrambles dad threw big boys and small girls. Do you think Gilly will have a girl?


----------



## Onion-Creek-Oberhaslis (Sep 25, 2013)

*Gilly Kidded!!*

OnionCkObers Her Name Is Elsie:kidred: (there is a story behind that name!) was born this afternoon! She is a deep red bay and POLLED:stars:! She is so gorgeous (and of course retained)! Little Elsie weighed a healthy 8 pounds. Mommy and baby are doing well. Gilly is very attentive to her new little blessing. This was a great way to end kidding season for us!


----------

